# Australian visiting



## Leisi (Apr 22, 2016)

Ill be visiting usa in nov and we want to use amtrak to get between washing dc , philly and new york. I noticed it there doesnt seem to be checked luggage on this trips. We will have bags under the 50lb but they will be bigger than the measurements. Is this okay?


----------



## MikefromCrete (Apr 22, 2016)

What ever you can carry on and handle by yourself will be OK. Or get a Red Cap to help you. Nobody should hassle you.


----------



## jebr (Apr 22, 2016)

You can also check luggage ahead of time and it will travel on the few trains a day that take checked luggage. Luggage is held in a secured area until you're able to pick it up, whether that be when you arrive (if it's checked in early enough to travel on a train ahead of you with checked luggage) or when you go back to pick it up (if there isn't a train that offers checked luggage before your train.)


----------



## crabby_appleton1950 (Apr 22, 2016)

jebr said:


> You can also check luggage ahead of time and it will travel on the few trains a day that take checked luggage. Luggage is held in a secured area until you're able to pick it up, whether that be when you arrive (if it's checked in early enough to travel on a train ahead of you with checked luggage) or when you go back to pick it up (if there isn't a train that offers checked luggage before your train.)


What about size, as it was mentioned in the 'OP' that they will be bigger ?


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Apr 22, 2016)

crabby_appleton1950 said:


> jebr said:
> 
> 
> > You can also check luggage ahead of time and it will travel on the few trains a day that take checked luggage. Luggage is held in a secured area until you're able to pick it up, whether that be when you arrive (if it's checked in early enough to travel on a train ahead of you with checked luggage) or when you go back to pick it up (if there isn't a train that offers checked luggage before your train.)
> ...


 Carry-On ItemsEach passenger may bring 2 personal items, 25 lbs. and 14 x 11 x 7 inches each, and 2 carry-on items, 50 lbs. and 2*8 x 22 x 14 inches* each, onboard.

Checked BaggageEach passenger can check up to 4 bags - 2 free of charge and 2 for $20 per bag, each not to exceed 50 lbs. (23 kg), *75 linear inches* (length + width + height).


----------

